# OIL Overheating



## petteeGTI_VR6 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 95 GTI VR6 and during the summer the normal OIL running temp is anywhere from 205-210 degrees. Thats when going to town and back, but when I take longer trip (60 miles plus) the OIL temp is up to 235 and my check engine light comes on. This also happens when I use my ac, the oil temp will rise about 10-15 degrees so I am forced to not use my ac on longer trips. Any thoughts to why its heating up?


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

petteeGTI_VR6 said:


> I have a 95 GTI VR6 and during the summer the normal OIL running temp is anywhere from 205-210 degrees. Thats when going to town and back, but when I take longer trip (60 miles plus) the OIL temp is up to 235 and my check engine light comes on. This also happens when I use my ac, the oil temp will rise about 10-15 degrees so I am forced to not use my ac on longer trips. Any thoughts to why its heating up?


 When was the last time you had a coolant flush/replacement done on your car? Is your coolant system ( thermo, fans, water pump, CTS, rad) even working properly? 

A Bentley manual will help greatly with the diagnostics


----------

